# windows xp + linux ohne bootdisk?



## EMinus (12. Dezember 2001)

gibs ne möglichkeit wenn man windows xp installiert hat auch linux ober den xp boot manager / lilo  zu starten ??


----------



## dave_ (12. Dezember 2001)

mh  

ich weiss nicht wirklich was du meinst.

auf alle fälle: lilo ist ja dafür da das du beim starten das OS auswählen kannst. dann logischerweise auch linux oder win xp.

oder ist xp irgendwie anders aufgeteilt also win2k, me oder 9x ?


----------



## EMinus (13. Dezember 2001)

jo also ick krieg das nicht hin den sobalt der win xp bootman ausm mbr (oderso) raus wenn der lilo installt is  krieg ich xp nich mehr gestarted.

oder kann man den xp bootman so konfigurieren das man linux booten kan??


----------



## skav (13. Dezember 2001)

also ich hab beides drauf Suse Linux und Win xp und laeuft ohne probleme

hab auf C 2 partitionen gemacht eine fuer win xp und eine fuer linux dann erst win xp auf den einen teil installiert und danach linux
oder anders rum ?!!?? weiss nimmer so genau auf jeden fall bindet linux automatisch einen bootmanager , wo man dann waehlen kann, ob man win xp oder linux starten will laeuft alles ohne prob

hoffe du meintest das 
mfg


----------



## dave_ (13. Dezember 2001)

"jo also ick krieg das nicht hin den sobalt der win xp bootman ausm mbr (oderso) raus wenn der lilo installt is krieg ich xp nich mehr gestarted. "

arg könntest du dich jetzt endlich ma gescheid ausdrücken 
kann doch nicht so schwer sein ?

trotzdem: du kannst zB erstmal win xp installieren. den mbr neuschreiben lassen und linux installieren. btw welche deistri benutzt du ? 
dann sollte er automatisch linux booten ( bei älteren suse distris wars zumindest so ) und du kannst lilo wunderbar konfigurieren.- und eben die partition auf der winxp ist also 2. 3. -oder wie auch immer- bootoption adden.

bei neueren distributionen wie zB. suse 7.3 sollte sich lilo selbstständig konfigurieren und du kannst nachm 1. booten zwischen winXp und linux wählen...


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (13. Dezember 2001)

Da muss ich godwich recht geben (in beider Hinsicht ).
SuSE Linux, ab der Ver 7.0 soweit ich weis, richtet LILO selber ein und konfiguriert so mehrere OS zum booten. Ich hab z.B. Win2k Pro, Win2k SRV und SuSE 7.2 drauf und das klappt einwandfrei.

Werde demnächst mal noch RedHat 7.2 und Mandrake 8.1 draufmachen. Hab irgendwie Lust drauf. :{}


----------

